# Which Big Creek is which?



## ohbrdhntr

I'm new to trout fishing, my grouse and pheasant hunting buddies are wearing me down, and I'm planning a trip to the Mio - Grayling area. I'm marking the trout streams on my maps and noticed there are two Big Creeks on the Au Sable. One meet the Au Sable at Luzerne the other flows into the North Brance of the Au Sable. Are they both 'trout' streams and for what species?

tia,
mike


----------



## foersterhunter

Both Big creeks are trout streams i have caught botn brookies and browns in both


----------



## riverboy

The big creek out of luzurne used to be a excellant trout stream downstream from the Luzurne pond. According to a old timer I know that lives up the road in Red Wood years ago the little dam broke at the pond due to heavy rains. All kinds of silt and such were deposited into the stream covering up the gravel and prime trout spawing area's. He states the fishery years ago was awesome, 18" browns were not uncommon for that small stream. I have fished both creeks heavily in my early days. I have caught some nice brookies and browns. It is a fun creek to fly fish during the early season before the leaves get heavy on the trees. Its a pretty narrow stream so it can be a fly eater. I havent caught many large fish out of there over the last ten years , but lots of little scarpers! This summer I plan on taking my daughter on her first fly fishing trip on the creek.

Good access spots for the North Big Creek are on North Down River RD. Wade upstream there is another brach of the big creek so when you get up that way you have your choice, both are very productive. For the South Big Creek, try Randall Rd and Brown Cabin RD. Once again work you way upstream. There are a few more good access spots upstream from the Luzurne pond but I rather not give away some of my favorite spots. Alot of the stream is on private property so stay in the stream!!!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Bobby

Riverboy.
You are correct concerning the Luzern Big Creek. Used to fish Randall Road all the time. After the damn went out so did the fishing. Haven't been there in years, but I cross it every time I visit the folks and pine for the good ol' days. The live up the road in Lewiston.
Caught my first trout on a fly I tied, attached to a leader I constructed on a rod I built. Elk hair caddis, a 12 or 14. Long time ago.
Used to fish the evening hatch and up to midnight. There were alot of good size browns in that stretch. I would assume, by now, the river to be back near the days of yore. It's been a long time since the damn broke. The river should have recovered.
Maybe I will give it a try this summer.

The other Big Creek is a good little stream. I caught a lot of brookies in that baby. The beaver have (had) destroyed that river at the upper reaches. Haven't fished there in a number of years but .......... that little creek just can't support a lot of fish kill. Please put 'em back.


----------



## trout

I fished it below the dam in 74-76 or so.
We saw pics of 26+" browns taken opening day/night.
We used to sleep under the overpass back then


----------



## riverboy

Bobby

Do you know what year that was that the Dam broke lose? I fished Randall rd this summer once, there is still alot of slit and such covering gravel. Last summer with the low water flows, alot of the productive holes werent really productive. 

I have alot of good memories on that creek. I first learn to fly fish there many years ago. Fly fishing little creeks like that really make you aware of how much noise one can make in the river. Ive learned work your way up stream, about a foot every couple minutes or so. I have spooked alot of nice fish out of there. We used to fish it every year on opening day. I try to fish it every year at least a few times. Cant wait for this year's first trip to the big creek!!!!!

I also like to fish the creek where it dumps into the Ausable. I will fish the creek during the afternoon, Then run up to the Mainstem for the evening/night Hex or Drake hatch!!!! Good times!!!! Awe I cant wait!!!!!!!!

I agree Please put them back!!!!


----------



## Bobby

Riverboy.
I can't pin the damn break to a date. Nothing stands out to remind me. I'm thinking it has to be more than 14 years past. I had a big life change then and I don't think I've fished the stream since. 
It has always had alot of silt. This is why the hex hatch is so good. Most of the gravel that I recall was upstream of Randall Rd. where the East and West branch converge. Then up the West Branch the gravel was heavy. Inever fished up the East branch.
I fished the stretch, Randall, upstream to the confluence, exclusivly, and this was mostly silt and sand with great holes thru out the river bed. There were lots of places to float your hat and I did on a number of occasions fishng at night.
That's enough kiss and tell. I'm going back this year.


----------

